# why cant i post ??



## oo0delboy0oo (Apr 13, 2014)

everytime i try and post somthing it says i need a mod to approve and then nothing.. ??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Because you are a new member and need to reach a certain amount of posts before the mods let you loose.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And no, you can't ask for a source.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone else spot the irony here?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Or a fight!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Anyone else spot the irony here?


Yes but mods must have approved that one???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Anyone else spot the irony here?


No.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

you've already got 5 posts , how did ya manage that :huh: :lol:


----------



## oo0delboy0oo (Apr 13, 2014)

I made 4 last year, Then two yesterday that were out for approval and never appeared. and then i tried again.. so yes. The irony lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you are a regular poster then :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are a regular poster then :whistling:


Mate, the fvcker never shuts up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe we will hear from him again in 2019 :lol:


----------



## oo0delboy0oo (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought this board was for Muscle related talk. not stand up comedians! lol...

I do call in often for a read and a laugh at some of the posts but dont post very often but looking for advice and wanted to give a review on SD Matrix. but waiting on mod approval on the post :\


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

oo0delboy0oo said:


> I thought this board was for Muscle related talk. not stand up comedians! lol...


Sh!t rumbled......... I'll get me coat!


----------



## oo0delboy0oo (Apr 13, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sh!t rumbled......... I'll get me coat!


PMPL!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

oo0delboy0oo said:


> PMPL!!!


Posts coming through fine now fella..... We helpful comedians :cool2:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

oo0delboy0oo said:


> everytime i try and post somthing it says i need a mod to approve and then nothing.. ??


Odd but your posts are coming through now. I wonder why :confused1:


----------



## oo0delboy0oo (Apr 13, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Odd but your posts are coming through now. I wonder why :confused1:


No idea. but its working so not to worry. Thanks anyways fella 

Happy lifting


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

oo0delboy0oo said:


> I thought this board was for Muscle related talk. not stand up comedians! lol... :\


Oh.

I spose I'd better leave then..

Oh, goddamnit Verno, I just saw your post!! :cursing:


----------

